# Looking for re-habber in Sydney, Australia



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anybody know someone in Sydney that will take baby pigeons and help raise and release them? I found a baby 6 weeks ago and I'm raising her and hoping to release her in about 3 weeks when she is ready, or as ready as she can be, but I know this isn't the ideal situation. I would like to know just in case I find another baby who needs a better chance at having a successful and free life. I have asked around here and have got nowhere.
Thanks,

Whitetail


----------

